# Finally Fin growth!!!!!!!!!



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well awhile back I was completly stumped as to what was going on with Anardil he was once a very pretty VT with a big tail one day his tail started looking different I went out of town to visit family for two weeks the little guy is very attached and a creature of habit,anywho I came back and it kind of looked like he had fin rot I kept his water clean but one day it was gone I mean he still had tail but nothing compared to what he had.I never saw him bitting his tail but after seeing the damage done it looked like bitting.This was back in August now finally I just noticed these past couple of days his tail is finally showing growth.I got a good picture with my new camera showing his none string like tail.I have older pictures of him if you go to my profile and look under his picture album.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've found that super clean, heated water, aquarium salt, and Indian Almond Leaves help fins grow back super fast. i have a tail biter, and that helps his fins start growing back in days.

he's a beautiful boy, btw.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks,I have always kept his water really clean I gave up on the Aq. salt cause it wasen't working and I know it's not good to use it for long periods of time, his tank is heated.I haven't tried the leaves yet but I should probably try that.He has always had really weird fins so I figured I would just let him be if he was fine like that and not in pain he seemed perfectly happy so I just let him be and went back to the usual water changes.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my VT, Cup, is always blowing his fins by flaring, so he's been in salt almost his whole life, and is just as spunky as ever. he gets a few weeks off it, if i don't see any new rips, but it mostly keeps the wounds clean. the leaves, however, help stimulate new growth. it makes the water look funky, but helps. :3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He is so pretty!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you I can't wait for him to be back to normal!He is funny cause he flares the easiest but he is also really sweet I used to pet him and he loved it(I stopped when he started having fin issues) he only gets all flared if I put him by other fish or a mirror or I ask him to with my finger.


----------

